# Anyone own/have opinion: Rikon 10-325 band saw?



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been looking and gawking at band saws to upgrade to. My birthday is in July and I've already planted the seed in my wife's ear that I'd really like to upgrade to a better unit. The Craftsman I have works "just fine". But the re-saw capacity is lacking for my wants. And the balancing of the wheels isn't quite up to the standards I'm gradually adopting for my shop machinery. I mean, the table bounces a little (for one thing) and that kind of slop is becoming more and more unacceptable as I progress in my woodworking venture. 

I'm ready for a "real" band saw. I need a decent sized iron table. I need a decent fence. I need lots of re-saw (this one claims 13" re-saw capacity) and decent throat capacity. I need mass and stability. I need decent blade guides and dust collection capability. I want easy access for blade changes. In short, I want a GOOD band saw.

My search for a new band saw keeps coming back to the Rikon 10-325. It seems to be what the doctor ordered. Do any of you have experience with this saw? I'd love to hear the opinions of some fellow woodworkers. I'm also interested in recommendations for other saws of similar stature.

Rikon 10-325: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020041/18855/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw-model-10325.aspx



Here's what I've been using for the past year and a half or so. It's not a bad saw. But I'm past it now. It's time to step up my game.

(NOTE: this is just a picture I found via Google Image search. But it's the same model I'm wanting to upgrade from.)

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/poc/121228/424r1/9531jll_27.jpeg

Any input is welcome. I have 4 months to keep looking (I'm assuming here that I'll end up with whatever model I decide on. my wife is awesome like that. Well, and in so many more ways.).

Thank you.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Steve,

Too bad you missed the Rikon sale. The 10-345 18" was on sale for less than what the 14" goes for now... I've read many reviews about the 18" and they were all ranging from favorable to glowing. I have not read much on the 14". Sorry I wasn't much help...

Paul


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

the 10-325 is routinely mentioned among the best 14' band saws available today. with 13+" of resaw, a 1.5hp dual voltage motor, CI table and wheels and dual speeds, it's a terrific band saw. i don;t own one, but i do own it's bigger brother, the 10-340 18" BS. assuming it's built similarly, it's the beast of it's class. last holiday season, the 10-325 was being offered for $799 (down from $950) at woodcraft with a $100 gift card (that couldn't be applied to the saw purchase). the current version of my saw, the 10-345, was being offered for $999. that was a savings of $500.

FTR, highland woodworking still has the 10-325 for $799:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw.aspx

and the 10-345 is reduced, although not quite as steeply as last year end:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon18bandsaw.aspx

the 10-325 has gone on sale at woodcraft two or three times a year over the past several years, albeit at ever higher prices. at least you've been smart enough to avoid that "gold standard" trap of powermatic, and it's less expensive but similarly overpriced for what you get cousin jet. good luck with your planned purchase.

edit: some other 10-325 sellers:

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=vEwlUaO2Ncrs0gGKn4H4AQ&ved=0CEYQwhUwAA


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

mobilepaul said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Too bad you missed the Rikon sale. The 10-345 18" was on sale for less than what the 14" goes for now... I've read many reviews about the 18" and they were all ranging from favorable to glowing. I have not read much on the 14". Sorry I wasn't much help...
> 
> Paul


wasn't the 10-345 being offered for $999 by woodcraft while the current woodcraft price for the 10-325 is $949?

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020041/18855/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw-model-10325.aspx


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The glowing things people have to say about the 10-325 are all true as far as I'm concerned. Without repeating what others have said, I'll just say that if something horrible happened to my 10-325 I'd just replace it with another 10-325.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been looking at the woodcraft catalog with the Rikon at the sale price. Hopefully I can find it on sale when the time comes. It's sounding like i'm probably on the right track.

Sweensdv, it's nice to hear those words from an owner of the 10-325. The saw does have wheels, correct? Are they sufficient to safely and easily move the saw around a little or would you recommend a separate mobile base? It wouldn't ever be rolled far. At most, 6-8 feet in and out of the way as needed. But it would probably be shuffled around fairly often 1 or 2 times per shop session. At least until I can establish a permanent home for it.

I do appreciate the feedback, guys.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Unless it's a feature that Rikon has added recently, the 10-325 _does not_ come equiped with a mobile base or wheels as standard equipment. I have mine mounted on a mobile base that is similiar to this one. Instead of wood for the outside braces I used square unitstut for the added strength. With the unistrut there is little to no "bouncing" of the mobile base when I move the bandsaw around.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

A good friend of mine has one and loves it. I've drooled on it so many times I now need to put on a bib whenever I enter his shop...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

sweensdv said:


> Unless it's a feature that Rikon has added recently, the 10-325 _does not_ come equiped with a mobile base or wheels as standard equipment. I have mine mounted on a mobile base that is similiar to this one. Instead of wood for the outside braces I used square unitstut for the added strength. With the unistrut there is little to no "bouncing" of the mobile base when I move the bandsaw around.


OK cool. I must have just assumed the wheels by misunderstanding toolguy1000's post. He was likely talking about iron 'hand' wheels, not mobility wheels. Thanks for setting me straight. I was actually eying this base, also in the Woodcraft catalog:

(HTC-2000) http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005331/29417/HTC-Adjustable-Mobile-Base-HTC2000-.aspx


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> OK cool. I must have just assumed the wheels by misunderstanding toolguy1000's post. He was likely talking about iron 'hand' wheels, not mobility wheels. Thanks for setting me straight. I was actually eying this base, also in the Woodcraft catalog:
> 
> (HTC-2000) http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005331/29417/HTC-Adjustable-Mobile-Base-HTC2000-.aspx


the wheels i was referring to were the band saw wheels on which the blade rides. several saws have aluminum wheels, but CI provides more mass for improved momentum and smoother operation.

also, IMHO, that HTC base is a substandard item. this one, also from woodcraft, has the potential to be significantly more substantial and ridgid, especially if the plywood forming the base is doubled up for an inch and a half thick base:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2080750/33126/woodriver-universal-mobile-base-hardware-kit.aspx

it appears to go on sale a few times a year for ~ $50. i have the htc base originally linked on my 10-340. it came with a previously purchased 18" jet BS, since (thankfully) sold. the HTC base is almost as disapppointing as the jet BS was. when i find the time, i'll replace it with that woodriver base.

t


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

+1 on the non-recommendation for the HTC mobile base. I have one that just sits in the corner now collecting dust as it never did work worth a darn.


----------



## GerryR (Feb 7, 2013)

Steve,
I have had my Rikon 10-325 for a couple of years. I agree with most of what the other folks here have said, in that it is a great saw, and, when tuned well, will give you many years of service. 
That said, had I seen the 10-345 on sale close to the price of mine, I would have spent the extra purely for the cutting capacity. 
Either way, I enjoy using mine, and I'm sure you will, too.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Toolguy1000, oh, you mean THE wheels! The ones that really matter. Thanks for clearing up my faulty understanding. I also appreciate the opinion concerning the wheeled base. I'll look more into it then. If I get a saw that expensive there's no good reason to not get a suitable, worthy mobile base.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 22, 2013)

*Rikon 10-325*

Is the Woodcraft sale expected to occur in early March of this year as well?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

GerryR said:


> Steve,
> I have had my Rikon 10-325 for a couple of years. I agree with most of what the other folks here have said, in that it is a great saw, and, when tuned well, will give you many years of service.
> That said, had I seen the 10-345 on sale close to the price of mine, I would have spent the extra purely for the cutting capacity.
> Either way, I enjoy using mine, and I'm sure you will, too.


if resaw capacity is your primary interest, you were right to go with the 10-325. it resaws 13". the 10-345 resaws 12".


----------



## GerryR (Feb 7, 2013)

Toolguy: Right. Only issue now is using a blade larger than 3/4"...... Oh well......
Finally found a way to do resawing with good control, and dial out any drift. I found a video from Carter on the web, showing to set the tooth gullets in the center of the top tire, and make necessary adjustments from there. With a 1/2" Woodslicert, newly cleaned, it is working well. Next project, a bent lamination using mesquite, will be the tell tail........


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Since my birthday is only a couple of weeks away, my wife gave me the OK to order the band saw. So I just ordered the Rikon 10-325! I ordered from Woodcraft. 

Man, I wish I'd come back here and checked this thread before doing so. toolguy1000 mentioned that Highland Woodworking had them on sale. And I just followed his link and they're on sale again/still for $150 less than I just paid. :furious: I had forgotten all about his suggestion until I revisited this thread to brag about having just ordered.

Oh well, what the hell? 

Anyway, I just ordered the saw, A mobile base (yes, the HTC-2000), and 5 different sizes of the Timber Wolf blades.

Now I wait:

Impatiently :yes: 
Excitedly :yes:
Eagerly :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Since my birthday is only a couple of weeks away, my wife gave me the OK to order the band saw. So I just ordered the Rikon 10-325! I ordered from Woodcraft.
> 
> Man, I wish I'd come back here and checked this thread before doing so. toolguy1000 mentioned that Highland Woodworking had them on sale. And I just followed his link and they're on sale again/still for $150 less than I just paid. :furious: I had forgotten all about his suggestion until I revisited this thread to brag about having just ordered.
> 
> ...


Call and tell them you'd like to cancel and tell them why....I'd bet they'll match the price.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

How much is the final cost from Highland after you figure in the freight charge? I assume your freight cost from Woodcraft will be $0.00 just like mine was when I purchased from one of their stores.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Since my birthday is only a couple of weeks away, my wife gave me the OK to order the band saw. So I just ordered the Rikon 10-325! I ordered from Woodcraft.
> 
> Man, I wish I'd come back here and checked this thread before doing so. toolguy1000 mentioned that Highland Woodworking had them on sale. And I just followed his link and they're on sale again/still for $150 less than I just paid. :furious: I had forgotten all about his suggestion until I revisited this thread to brag about having just ordered.
> 
> ...


let's see. you overpaid for the saw, got a mobile base that's not really terribly good and you're also getting timberwolf blades? sounds like you're the ideal woodcraft customer! IMHO, follow the suggestion above to cancel the order and get them to match the price. if they won't match it, cancel and buy elsewhere. better $150 in your hands than theirs. and wait for this mobile base to go on sale for~ $50:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2080750/33126/woodriver-universal-mobile-base-hardware-kit.aspx

much more stable for reduced vibration during operation.

and ditch those t-wolf blades. woodslicers of lennox from iturra are what that saw deserves.

you chose a good saw, now buy it right!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I did not catch Woodcraft on a free shipping deal. So I am paying $19.99 shipping on my total order plus a $75 overweight charge.

Man, I don't know. I guess I can see if they'll match the price. Probably too late for me now.

I read reviews at Woodcraft and around the Internet. The Timberwolf blades got good reviews from people. I know they aren't top of the line blades but I gathered from the reviews that they are at least pretty decent. They rated better than Woodcraft's cheaper blades. I don't expect the best blades at the price I paid. Then again, I don't really know what blades are going to best suit my needs. So I'll figure that out with these cheap ones before I spend a fortune on any single high quality blade.

I hear you about the base as well. But (there's always a but) I was trying to keep the price from getting too insane and, again, the reviews I read seemed to indicate that the base will be plenty sufficient for my needs. I guess I'll find out. I only found a couple of people that felt the base was "flimsy", while most of the others seemed to feel it was plenty sturdy and stable. For the most part, the saw will remain stationary.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Toolguy1000 (and whoever else has input), in the grand scheme of things, where would you rank the Timberwolf band saw blades? Have you tried them personally? I've used my current 3 band saws for a long time now. But they are smaller saws that use shorter blades. So I was never in the market for any "real" band saw blades.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Steve! Congrats on your new saw. I have had my 17" Grizzly for about 3 months now, when I went to buy it I also picked up some Timberwolf blades. I bought a 3/8" X 10RK and a 1/4" X 10RK and 
a 3/4 X 2/3 VPC for resawing. The first two work great and have no problems with at all, They both give a decent finish and don't clog up on me.
The re saw blade is now a backup to this http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer34resawbandsawblades105to166.aspx after reading about the wood slicer blades I decided to give it a chance and Holy smokes! this blade is awesome. I have used it on hard maple, oak with great results. To be honest I'm not the re saw king and I did have a learning curve. It was more of learning the proper feed rate. 
Mine blade falls under the custom length, 131 1/2" and it's worth every penny.
Just my humble opinion.
Have a great day and good luck!


----------



## GerryR (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Steve,
Congrats on your new tool! 

:thumbsup: + 1 on the WoodSlicer for Re-sawing. It tracks well when adjusted, and leaves a smoother finish than other blades I've tried. We ALL have a learning curve when it comes to re-sawing, so you are in good company. 

I've had my Rikon for 2 years now,and the combination of the saw and good blades from Highland has been working well for me.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> In the grand scheme of things, where would you rank the Timberwolf band saw blades? Have you tried them personally?


I have used Timberwolf blades for many years. Easier to order now that they have a web site for ordering.
http://timberwolfblades.com/

I can only rate these against the Grizzly blade which came on my Grizzly G0513 bandsaw, which was not very good.

Timberwolf cuts to your length with no extra charge and ships fast.

Other blades may be better, but I am happy with the price and quality of the Timberwolf blades.

Once you get your saw, you should watch this tuning video by Alex Snodgrass. I followed his directions and it improved the performance of my saw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wGbZqWac0jU


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Toolguy1000 (and whoever else has input), in the grand scheme of things, where would you rank the Timberwolf band saw blades?
> 
> poor quality welds
> 
> ...


lennox from iturra and woodslicer are well regarded.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I did not catch Woodcraft on a free shipping deal. So I am paying $19.99 shipping on my total order plus a $75 overweight charge.......


boy. you can't catch a break on this BS purchase. i'd regroup and possible look at this purchased through amazon to save on shipping:

Grizzly G0513ANV 17" 2 HP Bandsaw, Anniversary Edition - Amazon.com

i'm a big rikon fan, but $950 for the 10-325 is not a good deal, especially when coupled with some of those other contemplated buys. just trying to help maximize the utility of your planned expenditures

and doesn't woodcraft offer a 90 day satisfaction guaranty? if i'm right, just cancel the purchase.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I decided not to worry about it. The order was already placed and now it's shipped. I was in business for a long time. It used to piss me off when people would want to return items just because they decided they wanted to buy elsewhere, or have changed their mind for whatever reason. I realize I don't have the items so they wouldn't have been "returned". And yes, I know that Woodcraft is big enough to absorb the "loss" and that an order canceled immediately would have been no sweat off anyone's back.

I guess I'm not as worried about the money as some would be. But I'm not going to back out now. I'll get the saw and the other items I ordered and I'll be glad I placed the order. And next time I won't be so quick to order without shopping around. Actually, I did shop around... months ago. And Woodcraft had it the BS on sale then, which made them cheapest at the time. I didn't even think to re-shop it. Oh well, I'll get over it.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Steve, I admire your attitude! :thumbsup: Taking the "high road" isn't always the easiest path. Like you said, you'll be a little slower in ordering in the future.
Enjoy your new band saw.
Eric


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

as long as you're content with your purchase, i guess that's all that really matters. as an economist, not maximizing the utility of each additional dollar of expenditure doesn't sit well with me. 

just be sure to post some pics of that nice new BS when it arrives.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> as long as you're content with your purchase, i guess that's all that really matters. as an economist, not maximizing the utility of each additional dollar of expenditure doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> just be sure to post some pics of that nice new BS when it arrives.


I'm so sorry my purchase doesn't meet your approval. :blink:

I generally do concern myself with finding good deals. But, you know, no matter how cheaply you find something, you can always find it even cheaper if you invest the time. That said, the deal is done.

If it really upsets you that much, feel free to send me a check for the difference and I promise I'll maximize the hell out of it. I promise. :thumbsup:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm so sorry my purchase doesn't meet your approval. :blink:
> 
> no, your product selection is fine. it's your resource allocation model that needs reviewing.
> 
> ...


thanks for your generous offer, but i generally let those determined to overspend do so at their own risk and expense. if you've no respect for your resources, i imagine there'd be even less respect for mine.

regardless, you've selected a first rate BS from a first rate company. welcome to the rikon family. i've got a 10-340 and if the 10-325 performs like it does, you'll be more than pleased with the performance of your selection.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sigh. Yeah, I have no respect for my resources :bangin:

The one time this cheap-ass (me) doesn't find the best possible deal and suddenly I chronically flush money down the toilet.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

well, i still hope you enjoy that new band saw purchase.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> well, i still hope you enjoy that new band saw purchase.


Thank you. And I know you were just looking out for my best interest. No hard feelings. Next time I will definitely shop around a little better before placing my order. Especially when I'm looking at higher dollar items.

Regardless of what the price was, I'm thrilled to have a quality band saw heading my way.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I purchased Haltbar carbon blades which are excellent wood cutting blades. I don't use it for resawing. Its weld is an epic.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The transport company called me earlier to schedule delivery for Monday, between 11 and 3 o'clock. It's going to be a long weekend. :laughing:

And need to get on the ball and make progress in rearranging my shop. But I keep staring at everything in there with no clue where to start. Well, I know there are tons of little things to do to inch towards that objective. But everything includes building cabinets and building roll around carts and building this and building that. Nothing is a only simple matter of shuffling things around.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

perhaps this will help with the planning:

http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, good luck . Keep us updated. Post pics of the band saw.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I now lie in wait on the couch for the delivery truck! The package with the rest of the order arrived on Saturday. The saw should arrive within the next 4 hours.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I now lie in wait on the couch for the delivery truck! The package with the rest of the order arrived on Saturday. The saw should arrive within the next 4 hours.


I am hoping by the silence that you are spending all of your time with your new toy :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

BrandonD369 said:


> I am hoping by the silence that you are spending all of your time with your new toy :thumbsup:


You are correct. It came about 1:30 yesterday. I spent time assembling the separate rolling base, which was kind of a pain. Then I got the saw base assembled, set on the rolling base then got help lifting the saw onto the base. I bolted the saw to the base then called it quits because I was feeling lousy (since Sunday evening).

Today's my 40th B-day so I laid around in bed until after noon being lazy. I got all of the assembly done now. We're getting to go out to eat at Ling's so I can devour some crab legs and Chinese food (well, American Chinese food). 

Later tonight I'll get started on all of the alignment procedures to get the band saw up and running. So far, though, I'm loving what I'm seeing. The 13" resaw capacity is both awesome and scary as hell.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You are correct. It came about 1:30 yesterday. I spent time assembling the separate rolling base, which was kind of a pain. Then I got the saw base assembled, set on the rolling base then got help lifting the saw onto the base. I bolted the saw to the base then called it quits because I was feeling lousy (since Sunday evening).
> 
> Today's my 40th B-day so I laid around in bed until after noon being lazy. I got all of the assembly done now. We're getting to go out to eat at Ling's so I can devour some crab legs and Chinese food (well, American Chinese food).
> 
> Later tonight I'll get started on all of the alignment procedures to get the band saw up and running. So far, though, I'm loving what I'm seeing. The 13" resaw capacity is both awesome and scary as hell.


Awesome. Let us know how it goes. :smile:

We were just at Lings last week. I make it a goal to try new things each time I go. And as usual, I ate too much.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I did get the saw set up, tune up and tested out. She's a stout ole gal, she is! And she purrs like a kitten. Man, after owning and using cheap band saws for 20 years now, I was very impressed at how quietly and smoothly this new one runs.

My delay in posting an update was mainly so that I could get a few band saw boxes made to serve as a christening. I did get them done but I'll put them in a separate thread in Projects Showcase.

That's a heavy package right there.









My niece and I strained to lift the saw onto its green base. There's nowhere to grab onto so handling is especially awkward.

































Anyway, I am very pleased with my purchase. It feels like I've re-discovered the band saw.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats. that's a great looking saw. here's to hoping it provides years of trouble free, reliable and enjoyable service.


----------

